

The Best Way to Encourage U.S. Innovation - ozziegooen
http://holono.tumblr.com/post/4928071065/the-best-way-to-encourage-american-innovation

======
known
Govt is not smart enough to monitor day-to-day illegal/immoral activities of
big corporations. It is better to breakup big corporations into smaller
entities to promote competition, innovation and to create jobs in the economy.

------
billybob
TL;DR = "Innovate elsewhere, which will spur the U.S. to innovate."

~~~
billybob
Who is supposed to get motivated by foreign innovation American business
people who want to help the US innovate? In that case, they are already
motivated without being outcompeted.

Foreigners? Why do they care about the US innovating?

The US Government? OK, so imagine that it works. Now they want to encourage
innovation: how do they do it?

Ooops, I thought this article was going to answer that question, not pose it.

~~~
ozziegooen
Several remedies have been brought up already. Every day there's a blog post
about what America must do to become "more innovative", and none of the
recommendations are taken. While the details are important, I believe that the
first thing is getting America as a nation to consider the issue to be
incredibly urgent. Only then will the government (starting from the citizens)
attempt any kind of overhaul.

~~~
hugh3
_I believe that the first thing is getting America as a nation to consider the
issue to be incredibly urgent._

That's a rather hard sell, because frankly, it ain't. America still leads the
world in damn near every field. For a nation of a mere 300 million people or
so, the number of new inventions, scientific discoveries, and bleeding-edge
technology companies being generated by the US is way out of whack with the
rest of the world. There's no point in trying to sell your solutions with some
kind of false urgency, people will see through it.

